
Let's build the GitHub authorization model - lmcdermott
https://www.osohq.com/post/building-the-github-authorization-model-using-oso
======
meghan
Nice post. This covers how you'd model the permissions, etc. but do you have
any articles/docs on how you'd actually integrate this into an application?

~~~
lmcdermott
Thanks! And great question. We cover adding oso to applications in this guide,
which includes a sample app: [https://docs.osohq.com/getting-
started/application/index.htm...](https://docs.osohq.com/getting-
started/application/index.html)

